# looking for info in pum import



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hey everyone im going to join twi/ asn and am looking for better data on the import of my man creek pum... it came in in either 05-06 through Miami and is likley from "jose at 2 amigos" i want to get the asn codes for this import if available so that i can have this ready for registering my frogs. any help is appreciated.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

James I dont know the answer, but you might post it on TWI as well.
Best,
Shawn


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ive been to the twi site and havent seen anywhere to post if thats what you mean and no contact info either. 

some better background. i know the frog i have came through "extreme reptile" and i was told that they likely got the shippment from "jose at 2 amigos" if that helps.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

...... bump


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

For TWI, you have to become a member to access the forum.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok i see. im in the process of getting a new place to live (just signed the lease last week) and with the new utility deposits etc... i'm waiting to make sure the move goes smoothly before putting my $ somewhere else which is why i haven't already signed up.. as well as the fact that adobe wont let me access reader anymore without buying it, those [email protected][email protected] but that's what its like when your on a tight budget. i am saving the $$ for the male and will join after he comes in. 

thankyou.

james


----------

